# Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an



## Nightslaver (13. September 2019)

*Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*

Israels Ministerpräsident Benjamin Netanjahu hat angekündigt das er für den Fall das er bei der kommenden Wahl wiedergewählt wird das von Israel seit dem 6 Tagekrieg von 1967 besetzte paläestinensische Jordantal annektieren will, welches rund 1/3 der Fläche der Palästinensergebiete ausmacht.
Würde Israel dies umsetzen wäre das Westjordanland künftig vollständig von Israelischen Staatsgebiet umschlossen:

Israel: Netanjahu will Jordantal annektieren – Palaestina fuerchtet „Ausradierung“ - WELT

Die UN weist Netanjahus Annektionspläne als einen schwerwiegenden Verstoß gegen das Völkerrecht zurück und bekräftigte das man den Grenzverlauf nach einer Annektion des Jordantals nicht anerkennen werde:

Jordantal: UN weist Annexionsplaene Netanjahus als Voelkerrechtsverstoss zurueck | ZEIT ONLINE

Eine Annektion des Jordantals und der damit einhergehende massive Gebietsverlust für die Palästinenser dürfte die eigenständige Lebensfähigkeit eines Palästinensischen Staates weiter drastisch reduzieren, da mit einer Annektion ein weiterer nicht unerheblicher Teil der landwirtschaftlich nutzbaren Flächen in den palästinensischen Gebieten verloren gehen würde und ein Palästina bei Importen & Exporten, in sein Staatsgebiet, immer vollständig vom Wohlwollen Israels abhängig wäre, durch dessen Staatsgebiet dann alle Güter transportiert werden müssten.

Netanjahu würde mit der Annektion des Jordantals den endgültigen Grundstein dafür legen das eine Zweistaatenlösung unmöglich wird und im Grunde nur noch eine vollständige Annektion der palästinensischen Gebiete durch Israel übrig bleibt.
Zudem würde es vermutlich zu neuen schweren Ausschreitungen zwischen Palästinensern und Israel führen, sollte es umgesetzt werden.


----------



## Research (14. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


.


----------



## Two-Face (14. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*

Was war denn bitte von einem wie Netanjahu sonst zu erwarten?
Weder war er je ein Anhänger der Zweistaatenlösung, noch hat er sich je auf seiner Seite um Frieden bemüht.

Den Palästinensern auf der einen Seite das Wasser abgraben aber auf der anderen fordern, die israelische Siedlungspolitik zu gutzuheißen. 
Dass mehr als die Hälfte der Israeliten dem Mann schon lange nicht mehr über den Weg trauen und er dazu noch mit Korruptionsvorwürfen konfrontiert wird, passt dazu grade ins Bild.


----------



## pascha953 (14. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*

Bevor ihr Deutschen Israel und die Politik von Netanjahu kritisiert solltet ihr euch vor Augen führen mit was es die Juden da zu tun haben

<span style="color: rgb(0, 0, 0); letter-spacing: 0.3px; background-color: rgb(250, 250, 250);">



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1YLVHkEMyOo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3s0t0YeMbY4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-5nWca41r6c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KY1KvNAg6mY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<font color="#000000">



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QFBsQZlFEag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der palaestinensische Dschihad gegen Israel


das "palästinensische Volk" was ist das?
Wann wurde das "palaestinensische Volk" erschaffen? Google hat die Antwort.


----------



## Don-71 (14. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*

Und das rechtfertigt jetzt gleich wo eine Annektion?

Blödsinniger Post!


----------



## pascha953 (14. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Und das rechtfertigt jetzt gleich wo eine Annektion?
> 
> Blödsinniger Post!



Du hast absolut nichts verstanden. Mein Beileid


----------



## Two-Face (14. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*

Allein schon die herabwertende Pauschalisierung "Ihr Deutschen..." 
Ganz schön entlarvend...


----------



## pascha953 (14. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Allein schon die herabwertende Pauschalisierung "Ihr Deutschen..."
> Ganz schön entlarvend...



Wir sind doch hier in Deutschland, deshalb, ihr Deutschen.

Oder sollte ich besser schreiben "ihr Europäer" oder einfach nur "Ihr"


----------



## Two-Face (14. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*

Du versuchst nur, ein pauschalisierendes Werturteil über eine bestimmte Bevölkerung zu fällen. Zu der DU ja scheinbar selber nicht gehörst. Und das ist eben bezeichnend. Bezeichnend für eine gewisse Arroganz...


----------



## pascha953 (14. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Du versuchst nur, ein pauschalisierendes Werturteil über eine bestimmte Bevölkerung zu fällen. Zu der DU ja scheinbar selber nicht gehörst. Und das ist eben bezeichnend. Bezeichnend für eine gewisse Arroganz...



Ich habe hier Fakten aufgezeigt, 

die, wie es aussieht nicht in dein Weltbild passen. 

"Du versuchst nur, ein pauschalisierendes Werturteil über eine bestimmte Bevölkerung zu fällen"

Über welche meinst du?


----------



## Two-Face (14. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*

Um ehrlich zu sein, habe ich mir deine Videoverlinkungen gar nicht erst durchgesehen.
Entweder du lieferst seriöse Quellen, oder lässt es bleiben.
Wie mein Weltbild aussieht, kannst du übrigens gar nicht korrekt beurteilen.

Schon gar nicht, nachdem du offenbar nicht mal fähig bist, eine einfache Aussage richtig zu verstehen.


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*



pascha953 schrieb:


> Ich habe hier Fakten aufgezeigt,
> 
> die, wie es aussieht nicht in dein Weltbild passen.
> 
> ...



Was haben denn die Franzose gemacht, als Nazi Deutschland das Land besetzt hatte?
Man kann natürlich die Methoden kritisieren, aber dass die Palästinenser einen eigenen Staat anstreben ist normal. Das wollen die Kurden auch und viele andere Völker auf der Welt.
Und ich verstehe eh nicht, wo das Problem ist.


----------



## wuselsurfer (14. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*



pascha953 schrieb:


> Du hast absolut nichts verstanden. Mein Beileid


Du hast sicher einiges nicht verstanden und im Geschichtsunterricht fest gepennt.

Für solche Leute ist hier kein Platz!


----------



## wuselsurfer (14. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und ich verstehe eh nicht, wo das Problem ist.


Das Problem ist, daß Israel die UNO-Resolution von 1947 als wertlosen Papierfetzen ansieht.
Wären sie in ihrem zugewiesenen Staatsgebiet geblieben, hätten wir heute diese Probleme nicht.
Die Araber sind da leider nicht ganz unschuldig, da sie die Resolution abgelehnt haben und ständig provokative Aktionen gestartet haben.

Die heutigen Krisen resultieren haupsächlich aus dem Sechstagekrieg und seinen Folgen (Golan-Höhen, Gaza-Streifen).


----------



## Nightslaver (14. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, daß Israel die UNO-Resolution von 1947 als wertlosen Papierfetzen ansieht.
> *Wären sie in ihrem zugewiesenen Staatsgebiet geblieben, hätten wir heute diese Probleme nicht.*



Es hätte vermutlich genauso Probleme gegeben, aber evt. welche die lösbarer gewesen wären.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die heutigen Krisen resultieren haupsächlich aus dem Sechstagekrieg und seinen Folgen (Golan-Höhen, Gaza-Streifen).



Das Ganze Problem hat doch seinen Ursprung schon an dem Punkt wo man einfach mal nach dem Zweiten Weltkrieg überstürzt einen Jüdischen Staat in Palästina gegründet hat, ohne sich mal wirklich die Zeit zu nehmen und in Verhandlungen zu versuchen mit den Anreinerstaaten und Palästinensern dafür eine Basis zu finden (und nein 3 Jahre sind dafür, meiner persönlichen Meinung nach, nicht ausreichend Zeit um so ein gravierendes Anliegen zu klären).
Erschwerend kommt noch dazu das die jüdischen Verfechter eines eigenen jüdischen Staates auch immer kategorisch ausgeschlossen haben einen anderen Ort für einen eigenen Staat zu akzeptieren als Palästina / Judea.

Das Ganze war doch damit letztlich etwa so als würden heute Italiener, mit langobardischen Wurzeln, plötzlich in Mitteldeutschland einen eigenen Staat fordern, weil ihrer Vorfahren dort vor etwa 2000 Jahren mal in einem eigenen "Stammesgebiet" gelebt haben und sie es deshalb als ihnen zustehende rechtmäßige Heimat betrachten, auf die sie ein Anrecht hätten und die UN einfach mal, gegen den Willen der heute dort lebenden Menschen entscheidet, schon richtig so.
Ich glaube da wäre hier wohl auch niemand "glücklich" darüber und es würde zu massiven Spannungen kommen. 

An der Ganzen heutigen Misere da unten trägt also die Völkergemeinschaft genauso eine erhebliche Mitschuld (überstürzter Beschluss für einen jüdischen Staat und dessen Anerkennung, keine ausreichende Lösungssuche) wie es die Israelis tun (keine Kompromissbereitschaft, aggressive Siedlungspolitik, rechter anti-arabischer Rassismus & Gewalt durch die jüdischen Siedler) wie auch die Palästinenser (immer wieder wahl- und sinnlose Anschläge gegen israelische Zivilisten).



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Für solche Leute ist hier kein Platz!



Für Leute die nicht in der lage sind ihren Beitrag für eine Ergänzung zu editien ist hier genauso kein Platz!


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, daß Israel die UNO-Resolution von 1947 als wertlosen Papierfetzen ansieht.
> Wären sie in ihrem zugewiesenen Staatsgebiet geblieben, hätten wir heute diese Probleme nicht.
> Die Araber sind da leider nicht ganz unschuldig, da sie die Resolution abgelehnt haben und ständig provokative Aktionen gestartet haben.
> 
> Die heutigen Krisen resultieren haupsächlich aus dem Sechstagekrieg und seinen Folgen (Golan-Höhen, Gaza-Streifen).



Das meine ich nicht. Ich verstehe nicht, wieso man nicht einfach normal zusammenleben kann. 
Die Palästinenser bekommen ihren Staat und Jerusalem als Hauptstadt. Genauso wie Israel Jerusalem als Hauptstadt hat.
Alle sind zufrieden und gut.


----------



## Oi!Olli (14. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*



pascha953 schrieb:


> Du hast absolut nichts verstanden. Mein Beileid


Wenn wir deine Logik nehmen gibt es auch das israelische Volk erst seit kurzem. Es sind übrigens zum Großteil Europäer die in den letzten 100 Jahren  in den Nahen Osten eingewandert sind.


----------



## Slezer (14. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*

Die Golanhöhen hat Trump ihnen ja schon geschenkt. Eine Frechheit

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oi!Olli (14. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das meine ich nicht. Ich verstehe nicht, wieso man nicht einfach normal zusammenleben kann.
> Die Palästinenser bekommen ihren Staat und Jerusalem als Hauptstadt. Genauso wie Israel Jerusalem als Hauptstadt hat.
> Alle sind zufrieden und gut.



Dafür muss man sich die Geschichte ansehen.Man hat in ein Pulverfass wo sich die Leute sowieso nicht grün waren/sind noch einen Staat mit Leuten reingesetzt die in der moslemischen Welt nicht unbedingt beliebt sind um es nett auszudrücken. Schon vor Gründung waren die Fronten verhärtet.  Man überlege mal man würde Hunderttausende Kurden nach Sachsen einwandern lassen und die fordern plötzlich einen eigenen Staat und bekommen ihn.

Hinzu kommt das genug Leute keinen echten Frieden wollen. Gerade die Hamas lebt davon Hass auf Israel zu sähen.  Und die jetzige israelische Regierung will auch keinen palästinensischen Staat (oder gar 2 Staaten) weil damit auch diverse Rechte für die Bevölkerung fällig wären.


----------



## wuselsurfer (14. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Für Leute die nicht in der lage sind ihren Beitrag für eine Ergänzung zu editien ist hier genauso kein Platz!


 Das war schon Absicht.
Ich bin schon eine Weile hier.

Und den rassistischen Dreck sehe ich mir bestimmt nicht an.


----------



## RyzA (14. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*



Threshold schrieb:


> Man kann natürlich die Methoden kritisieren, aber dass die Palästinenser einen eigenen Staat anstreben ist normal. Das wollen die Kurden auch und viele andere Völker auf der Welt.
> Und ich verstehe eh nicht, wo das Problem ist.


Bei den Albanern hat es auch geklappt.

Edit: Ok, da war es deutlich einfacher. Und offiziell gibt es das Land ja schon länger.


----------



## Don-71 (14. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*

@Oi!Olli

So ganz war es aber nicht!

Die ersten jüdischen Siedler kamen noch vor 1900 in das heutige Palestina, als Teil des Osmanenreich (ich glaube sogar damals mit hohem Seblstverwaltungsanteil) und das lief ziemlich gut. Erst als die Osmanen die "Zügel" anzogen und anti jüdische Propaganda betrieben (auf Grund der zionistischen Bewegung) wurden Keile eingeschlagen. Die Osmanen planten an den jüdischen Siedlern den gleichen Genozid wie bei den Armeniern zum Ende des WWI, das deutsche Militär vornehmlich in der Figur General Falkenhayn hat das verhindert.
Mit dem Versailler Vertrag und der Aufteilung/Zerschlagung des Osmanischen Reiches unter den Kolonialmächten GB und Frankreich, war auch der Zionismus völlig abgemeldet.
Das eigentliche Problem das ich noch Heute sehe ist die mangelnde Indentifikation der Leute, mit den Ländern die damals willkürlich geschaffen wurden, die Hauptidentifikationen sind die Türkei (die sich als Osmanen sehen), Ägypten und Persien (als der heutige Iran), mit Abschwächung kann man noch Syrien nennen und das heutige Saudi Arabien.
Im Grunde genommen domminieren aber immer noch Familien und Clans die Länder Syrien, Jordanien, Irak, Libanon und auch Palästina, ein "Staatsvolk" oder Identifikation hat es damals null gegeben und selbst Heute ist es ziemlich schwach entwickelt, vielleicht mit Ausnahme von Jordanien und seinem Könighaus.
Das die Palästinenser heute eine andere Identifikation haben, liegt ausschließlich an dem Kampf mit Israel, sonst würden die sich genauso wenig als Palästinenser sehen.
Im Grunde genommen ist die Gründung  Israels in diesem Vakuum erst möglich gewesen und natürlich als Folge des Holocaust und die unüberbrücknaren Hindernisse kommen zu 80% von den religiösen Fanatikern auf beiden Seiten und die restlichen 20%, das Israel mit Gewalt gegründet wurde und das oben beschriebene Vakuum ausgenutzt hat, macht es übrigens noch Heute.

Edit:
Übrigens kann man das gleiche Phänomen in Libyen sehen, den eigentlichen Libyer der sich als solcher empfindet gibt es eher selten bis gar nicht, alles hängt von der Familie und dem "Stamm"/Clan ab und es gibt einen himmelweiten Unterschied zwischen den Leuten die schon immer am Mittelmeer gesiedelt haben und den Nomaden wie z.B. den Tuareg. Die fühlen sich so gar nicht wie ein Volk.
Hier rächt sich halt, das es bis auf die Osmanen, Perser und Agypter nie wirklich "Reiche" oder Staaten gab, mit wirklich durchgreifender staatlicher Verwaltung, sondern alles auf Familie und Clans basiert hat und das noch immer größtenteils tut, insoweit ist die gesellschaftliche und staatliche Bindung völlig unterentwickelt.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*

Übrigens kann ich auch nur mal das lesen des nachfolgden Zeit Artikels zum Zionismus empfehlen, sehr aufschlussreiche Perspektive, die dort eingenommen wird:

Das Ende des Zionismus? | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Gast20190919 (14. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*

Mal ins Westjordanland bzw. nach Jordanien fahren und sich anschauen, wie es aussieht, wenn diese Gebiete selbstverwaltet sind. Ohne die bösen Israelis würde es heute in Israel noch aussehen wie in Turkmenistan. Davon profitieren auch Araber in Israel (sog. Palästinenser).


----------



## Oi!Olli (15. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*



BaderechElHayam schrieb:


> Mal ins Westjordanland bzw. nach Jordanien fahren und sich anschauen, wie es aussieht, wenn diese Gebiete selbstverwaltet sind. Ohne die bösen Israelis würde es heute in Israel noch aussehen wie in Turkmenistan. Davon profitieren auch Araber in Israel (sog. Palästinenser).


Gilt das auch für Afrikaner und  Indianer?


----------



## Research (16. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*

Hmm.
Israel soll laut "Nachbar-Islam" vernichtet werden samt Juden.
Man startet einen Krieg den man nicht verlieren kann.
Verliert.

Wiederholt das Ganze, verliert im eigenen, Völkerrechtlich unbegründeten, Angriffskriegen.
Stellt sich gegen jeden Einigungsversuch.

Also irgendwie habe ich so gar kein Mitleid.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*

Das Westjordanland, Ostjerusalem und der Gaza-Streifen waren 19 Jahre lange (1948 bis 1967) fest in arabischer Hand. Warum wurde in diesen 19 Jahren eigentlich nie ein palästinensischer Staat gegründet? 

Warum haben die arabischen Staaten Ägypten und Jordanien (die in besagten 19 Jahren die vorgenannten Gebiete unter ihrer Kontrolle hatten) ihren Brüder und Schwestern nicht geholfen, eben jenen Staat zu gründen? 

Weil es beim Nahost-Konflikt nie um die Frage Israel/Palästina ging. Die Araber können die Anwesenheit von Juden in ihrem „heiligen“ Land nicht ertragen, das ist der Kern des Nahostkonflikts. 

Und solange die Araber das nicht überwinden, wird der Nahostkonflikt nicht enden.

Dazu ein passendes Zitat von Golda Meir:

"Wir können den Arabern vergeben, dass sie unsere Kinder töten. Wir können ihnen aber nicht vergeben, dass sie uns dazu zwingen, ihre Kinder zu töten. Es wird erst Frieden geben mit den Arabern, wenn sie ihre Kinder mehr lieben, als sie uns hassen."


----------



## Don-71 (16. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*

Und schon wieder die Frage, wie rechtfertigt deine Argumentation eine Annektion?


----------



## compisucher (16. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*

Wenn ich mir die internen Konflikte zw. dem Gaza und Westjordan so anschaue , könnte es schlichtweg aus der Uneinigkeit der Palästineser herrühren.
Immerhin sind die Palästinenser ja nicht ein homogenes Volk, sondern letztlich eine Sammelbezeichnung für alle ursprünglich ansässigen im Mandatsgebiet Palästina.

Und Gaza ist eigentlich, selbst ohne Blockade durch die Israelis, ein ohne externe Hilfe nicht lebensfähiges Gebilde, letztlich ein riesiges Flüchtlingslager.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*



Research schrieb:


> Hmm.
> Israel soll laut "Nachbar-Islam" vernichtet werden samt Juden.
> Man startet einen Krieg den man nicht verlieren kann.
> Verliert.
> ...



Und wo rechtfertigt das jetzt eine ebenso völkerrechtswidrige Annektion des Jordantals?

Mal ganz zu schweigen davon wo überhaupt die völkerrechtliche Legitimation lagt dort unten 1948 einfach mal einen jüdischen Staat zu gründen, nur weil man vor über 2000 Jahren mal für kurze Zeit sowas wie einen eigenen israelischen Staat besaß (der nicht mal einheitlich war, sondern ehr aus mehreren kleinen Königreichen (schon fast ehr Fürstentümer) bestand, welche ständig im klinsch miteinander lagen).

Ich fahre morgen dann auch einfach mal nach Kaliningrad (ehemaliges Königsberg) und rufe eben meinen eigenen preußischen Staat aus, immerhin hab ich preußische Wurzeln und war das daher mehrere Jahrhunderte unsere preußische Heimat, wäre sicher auch sehr legitim und doch scheiß egal ob es die heute dort lebenden Russen irgendwie stören könnte...



compisucher schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die internen Konflikte zw. dem  Gaza und Westjordan so anschaue , könnte es schlichtweg aus der  Uneinigkeit der Palästineser herrühren.
> Immerhin sind die Palästinenser ja nicht ein homogenes Volk, sondern  letztlich eine Sammelbezeichnung für alle ursprünglich ansässigen im  Mandatsgebiet Palästina.
> 
> Und Gaza ist eigentlich, selbst ohne Blockade durch die Israelis, ein  ohne externe Hilfe nicht lebensfähiges Gebilde, letztlich ein riesiges  Flüchtlingslager.



Israel ist auch nicht einheitlich, dort leben mehrheitlich Juden mit russischen Wurzeln, amerikanischen Wurzeln, ungarischen Wurzeln, deutschen Wurzeln, französischen Wurzeln, usw. (den einheitlichen palästinensischen / jüdischen Juden gibt es so nicht).
Ganz davon zu schweigen das Israel ohne fianzielle und logistische Hilfe von vorrangig im Ausland lebenden Juden (nur etwa 8 Millionen der weltweit rund 15 Millionen Juden leben in Israel) ebenso wenig ein eigenständig lebensfähiger Staat gewesen wäre.
Ich empfehle dazu auch mal den von mir weiter oben verlinkten Artikel aus der Zeit zu lesen.


----------



## Research (16. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*

Die Juden hatten da jetzt nicht so die freie Wahl, aus Gründen.
Es wurde im Gegenteil sogar erwartet das die dortigen "Nachbarn" die "Sache" zu Ende bringen.

BTW, wo ist geregelt das, wenn ein Land Völkerrechtlich illegal angegriffen wird, nicht zurückschlagen darf?

Von der Kriegsbeute/Reparation, well, kein Mitleid.

Und Königsberg ist wie Ostpreußen unter "polnischer Verwaltung".
Der Grund weswegen die dort nie was bauen wollten.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*



Research schrieb:


> Die Juden hatten da jetzt nicht so die freie Wahl, aus Gründen.



Natürlich gab es die Wahl, nur für die Zionisten nicht, die haben nie einen anderen Standort für einen jüdischen Staat ekzeptiert, als eben Judea / Palästina.



Research schrieb:


> Es wurde im Gegenteil sogar erwartet das die dortigen "Nachbarn" die "Sache" zu Ende bringen.
> 
> BTW, wo ist geregelt das, wenn ein Land Völkerrechtlich illegal angegriffen wird, nicht zurückschlagen darf?
> 
> ...



Was bitte?
Das ist so wir / abgehackt geschrieben das sich die Zusammenhänge und Bedeutung für mich nicht erschließt, worauf du hinaus willst.




Research schrieb:


> Und Königsberg ist wie Ostpreußen unter "polnischer Verwaltung".
> Der Grund weswegen die dort nie was bauen wollten.



Äh, nein?
Kaliningrad ist russische Oblast (wörtlich etwa soviel wie Verwaltungsgebiet):

Oblast Kaliningrad – Wikipedia


----------



## compisucher (16. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich empfehle dazu auch mal den von mir weiter oben verlinkten Artikel aus der Zeit zu lesen.



Ich weiss das.. 
Mein Bruder lebt und arbeitet in Israel...


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Mal ganz zu schweigen davon wo überhaupt die völkerrechtliche Legitimation lagt dort unten 1948 einfach mal einen jüdischen Staat zu gründen, nur weil man vor über 2000 Jahren mal für kurze Zeit sowas wie einen eigenen israelischen Staat besaß (der nicht mal einheitlich war, sondern ehr aus mehreren kleinen Königreichen (schon fast ehr Fürstentümer) bestand, welche ständig im klinsch miteinander lagen).



Die Balfour Deklaration und der UN-Teilungsplan. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich fahre morgen dann auch einfach mal nach Kaliningrad (ehemaliges Königsberg) und rufe eben meinen eigenen preußischen Staat aus, immerhin hab ich preußische Wurzeln und war das daher mehrere Jahrhunderte unsere preußische Heimat, wäre sicher auch sehr legitim und doch scheiß egal ob es die heute dort lebenden Russen irgendwie stören könnte...



Kaliningrad ist eine super Beispiel, nur nicht so wie du es denkst.

Kleiner geschichtlicher Rückblick:

Das osmanische Reich war im Ersten Weltkrieg auf der Seite der Mittelmächte. Im Nahen Osten kämpfte das osmanische Reich insbesondere gegen Großbritannien. 

Die Mittelmächte haben den Ersten Weltkrieg verloren und haben im Zuge dessen auch Gebiete verloren. Das osmanische Reich z.B. hat jenes Gebiet verloren, wo heute Israel liegt. Großbritannien hat dieses Gebiet gewonnen. Ergo, wenn man Kriege führt, kann man Gebiete verlieren.

Kaliningrad (ehemals Königsberg) war mal Bestandteil des deutschen Reiches. Das Deutsch Reich hat den Zweiten Weltkrieg begonnen und – unter anderem – die Sowjetunion überfallen. 

Das Deutsche Reich hat den Zweiten Weltkrieg verloren und auch Gebiete verloren (unter anderem Königsberg). Gleiches Fazit. Wenn man Kriege führt, kann man Gebiete verlieren.


----------



## Gast20190919 (16. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Gilt das auch für Afrikaner und  Indianer?


Israel ist älter als Palästina (römisches Konstrukt). Die Israelis sind auf eigenem Grund und Boden und haben dort bereits vor 3000 Jahren gelebt, bevor sie vertrieben wurden.

Du bist also dafür, dass Afrikaner und Indianer in ihrer Heimat nichts zu melden haben?

Herr, lass Hirn wachsen.


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*



BaderechElHayam schrieb:


> Israel ist älter als Palästina (römisches Konstrukt). Die Israelis sind auf eigenem Grund und Boden und haben dort bereits vor 3000 Jahren gelebt, bevor sie vertrieben wurden.



Viele Völker wurden schon vertrieben und haben sich woanders neu angesiedelt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*



Threshold schrieb:


> Viele Völker wurden schon vertrieben und haben sich woanders neu angesiedelt.



Na wenn das so ist, können die sogenannten "Palästinenser" das doch auch tun. Gibt doch so viele schöne muslimische Staaten. Da können sie mit ihren Glaubensbrüdern- und Schwestern glücklich werden. Win-Win für alle.


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Na wenn das so ist, können die sogenannten "Palästinenser" das doch auch tun. Gibt doch so viele schöne muslimische Staaten. Da können sie mit ihren Glaubensbrüdern- und Schwestern glücklich werden. Win-Win für alle.



Könnten die Israelis doch auch machen. Wer hindert sie daran?
Wenn ich in einer Nachbarschaft wohnte, wo ich nicht beliebt bin, käme mir schon in den Sinn, einfach mal umzuziehen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*



Threshold schrieb:


> Könnten die Israelis doch auch machen. Wer hindert sie daran?



Warum sollten sie? Sie sind doch in der überlegenen Situation. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn ich in einer Nachbarschaft wohnte, wo ich nicht beliebt bin, käme mir schon in den Sinn, einfach mal umzuziehen.



Den Satz quote ich dir gerne das nächste Mal, wenn es wieder um Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge  geht.


----------



## compisucher (16. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*

Moment mal, woher stammen die Germanen?

Ich halte das für eine überkommene Denkweise, die Welt ist doch jetzt so wie sie ist und 99,99% der Menschen wollen doch einfach nur ihre Ruhe und bescheidenen Wohlstand haben.

Es ist eben nun mal so, dass in dieser Region zwei Völker oder gar mehrere Volksgruppen leben, ob nun historisch berechtigt oder nicht.

Die EINZIGE Lösung kann nur darin bestehen, dass sich die Leutz friedlich zusammenraufen und gemeinsam was auf die Beine stellen.

Dazu muss zwangsweise aber dicke Striche durch die Vergangenheit, durch die Religion und durch die Vorurteile gemacht werden, sonst wird das nie was...


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum sollten sie? Sie sind doch in der überlegenen Situation.



Ja, weil sie militärische Hilfe haben. Ohne sie wären sie schon nicht mehr existent.
Gerade deswegen würde ich doch schauen, dass ich da mal eine Lösung an den Start kriege, damit man dort endlich mal vernünftig zusammenleben kann.
Die Bayern und die Preußen bekriegen sich doch auch nicht mehr. Geht also.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Den Satz quote ich dir gerne das nächste Mal, wenn es wieder um Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge  geht.



Was hat das mit Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge zu tun?


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, weil sie militärische Hilfe haben.



Stimmt, denn die arabischen Staaten hatten ja keine militärische Hilfe untereinander und durch die Sowjetunion…

Mein Fehler.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ohne sie wären sie schon nicht mehr existent.



Umso wichtiger, dass sie Hilfe bekommen. So gibt es wenigstens einen freien, demokratischen Staat im Nahen Osten. An undemokratischen, muslimischen Staaten besteht ja nun wahrlich kein Mangel. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Gerade deswegen würde ich doch schauen, dass ich da mal eine Lösung an den Start kriege, damit man dort endlich mal vernünftig zusammenleben kann.



Es gibt eine ganz einfache Lösung um vernünftig zusammenleben. Israel anerkennen und Frieden schließen. Ägypten fährt mit dieser Methode seit nunmehr 40 Jahre ganz gut. Und auch Jordanien fährt mit dieser Lösung seit nunmehr 25 Jahren ganz gut.

Das zeigt eindeutig, dass das Problem eben nicht Israel heißt. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Bayern und die Preußen bekriegen sich doch auch nicht mehr. Geht also.



Preußen gibt es seit 1945 nicht mehr und darüber hinaus sind das zwei Teilgebiete von dem selben Staat. Das ist ja kaum vergleichbar. Die Rivalität Bayern/Preußen war ja eher ein Bürgerkrieg als alles anderen. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Was hat das mit Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge zu tun?



Die sind in ihrer jeweiligen Nachbarschaft manchmal auch extrem unbeliebt. Nach deiner Logik könnte man ihnen dann ja den Umzug nahelegen.


----------



## compisucher (16. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es gibt eine ganz einfache Lösung um vernünftig zusammenleben. Israel anerkennen und Frieden schließen. Ägypten fährt mit dieser Methode seit nunmehr 40 Jahre ganz gut. Und auch Jordanien fährt mit dieser Lösung seit nunmehr 25 Jahren ganz gut.
> 
> Das zeigt eindeutig, dass das Problem eben nicht Israel heißt.



Das stimmt allerdings auch...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*



Research schrieb:


> Also irgendwie habe ich so gar kein Mitleid.


Mitgefühl und Mitleid habe ich immer, aber in diesem Fall vor allem mit der Dummheit der Beteiligten. Die Hauptakteure bleiben Männer und deren Lieblingsbeschäftigung war und ist: Rauben, plündern, vergewaltigen

Es gibt keine Lösung. Nicht umsonst wurde der Nahostkonflikt zum Weltkulturerbe:

_Jerusalem (dpo) - Die UNESCO hat heute den Nahostkonflikt
 offiziell zum  Weltkulturerbe erklärt. Die Organisation will 
dadurch garantieren, dass  eines der wichtigsten Denkmäler
 menschlicher Idiotie nicht eines Tages  durch Einsicht und 
Kompromissbereitschaft vernichtet wird._
UNESCO erklaert Nahostkonflikt zum Weltkulturerbe


----------



## Oi!Olli (16. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*



BaderechElHayam schrieb:


> Israel ist älter als Palästina (römisches Konstrukt). Die Israelis sind auf eigenem Grund und Boden und haben dort bereits vor 3000 Jahren gelebt, bevor sie vertrieben wurden.
> 
> Du bist also dafür, dass Afrikaner und Indianer in ihrer Heimat nichts zu melden haben?
> 
> Herr, lass Hirn wachsen.


Ich wollte eher auf die Kolonialisierung und Vertreibung hinaus. Das wird heute als Unrecht gesehen obwohl es auch Vorteile gab.


----------



## Poulton (16. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*

Die Kolonisierung hätte in der Form nicht stattfinden können, wenn zuvor nicht schätzungsweise 80 bis 90% der Bevölkerung durch eingeschleppte Krankheiten verstorben wäre.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Umso wichtiger, dass sie Hilfe bekommen. So gibt es wenigstens einen freien, demokratischen Staat im Nahen Osten. An undemokratischen, muslimischen Staaten besteht ja nun wahrlich kein Mangel.



Ach ich kann mich erinnern das der Herr doch ein "glühender Verehrer" von Herrn Assads "Stabilität" war, was interessiert dich also ob da unten ein demokratischer Staat ist...



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es gibt eine ganz einfache Lösung um vernünftig zusammenleben. Israel anerkennen und Frieden schließen. Ägypten fährt mit dieser Methode seit nunmehr 40 Jahre ganz gut. Und auch Jordanien fährt mit dieser Lösung seit nunmehr 25 Jahren ganz gut.



Jordanien und Ägypten haben genau wie Syrien auch nur aus Solidarität zu den Palästinensern und weil man ihnen vom Westen per UN den israelischen Staat direkt vor die Nase diktiert hat diesen Krieg geführt.
Das man aber nach 2 auch fianziell teuren Niederlagen keine Lust mehr hatte und es dann doch einfach hingenommen hat mag auch daran liegen das, bis auf Syrien, weder Jordanien, noch Ägypten von israelischen Gebietsansprüchen und Annektionen betroffen war und es für die drei Beteiligten durch solche Kriege eigentlich nichts zugewinnen gab.
Ich weiß aber nicht ob dem auch so wäre wenn Israel, wie die rechten Hardliner es dort damals gefordert hatten, den Suezkanal besetzt gehalten hätten, ich glaube dann wäre die Beziehung zwischen Ägypten und Israel heute noch genauso frostig und schlecht wie 1967.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das zeigt eindeutig, dass das Problem eben nicht Israel heißt.



Nein zeigt es nicht, es zeigt nur das du Schuldzuweisungen nur einsitig verteilen kannst, wie es dir gerade passt.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Preußen gibt es seit 1945 nicht mehr und darüber hinaus sind das zwei Teilgebiete von dem selben Staat. Das ist ja kaum vergleichbar. Die Rivalität Bayern/Preußen war ja eher ein Bürgerkrieg als alles anderen.



Die "deutschesten" Deutschen sind immer die mit dem schlechtesten Geschichtswissen zu Deutschland, warum nur? 

Preußen ist nicht ein und der selbe Staat gewesen, das Königreich Preußen war ein Konstrukt das aus den Gebieten des Deutschen Rittenorden hervorgegangen ist, die das Gebiet im Rahmen ihrer Christianisierung von den dort lebenden Prußen, deren Stammesgebiet es war, erobert haben (eines der wenigen Beispiele in der Geschichte dafür wo ein Staat mal nach den Verlierern benannt wurde).
Das Hoheitsgebiet des Deutsche Orden zählte nicht zum deutschen Staatsgebiet, bzw. zum Terretorium des Heiligen Römischen Reiches Deutscher Nation.
Später im 17 Jahrhundert wurden die Reste des Deutschordensgebietes von den brandenburgischen Hohenzollern "verwaltet" gehörten aber nach wie vor nicht offiziell zum Hoheitsgebiet des HRR, weshalb der Deutsche Kaiser dort auch keine Kronautorität besaß.
Das Preußen nicht zum Terretorium des HRR gehörte änderte sich erstmal auch nicht als im 18 Jahrhundert Friedrich der Erste sich selbst die Königskrone von Preußen aufsetzte, was eben nur möglich war weil Preußen offiziell kein Bestandteil der HRR war, weil es im HRR keine Krone neben der des Kaisers geben durfte.
Es war auch erst Friedrich der Erste der in Preußen Deutsch überhaupt als offizielle Amtssprache einführte, die bis dahin wenig gesprochen wurde.

Wirklich als ein Bestandteil "Deutschlands" angesehen wurde Preußen erst viel später, nach den napoleonischen Kriegen im 19 Jahrhundert.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die sind in ihrer jeweiligen Nachbarschaft manchmal auch extrem unbeliebt. Nach deiner Logik könnte man ihnen dann ja den Umzug nahelegen.



Stimmt, wie wärs eigentlich mit dir? Du bist hier im Forum ja auch recht unbeliebt, wäre doch mal Zeit für einen Umzug.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach ich kann mich erinnern das der Herr doch ein glühender Verehrer von Herrn Assads "Stabilität" war, was interessiert dich also ob da unten ein demokratischer Staat ist...



Ich bin kein glühender Verehrer, ich bin pragmatisch. Und wenn ich die Wahl zwischen einem stabilien Syrien unter Assad oder einem failed state habe, dann wähle ich das kleinere Übel und das ist in meinen Augen Assad.

Ich kann immer noch nicht erkenne, inwiefern die Methode Irak oder Libyen in irgendeiner Form die Situation verbessert hätte. Und noch viel weniger kann ich erkennen, inwiefern es die Situation verbessert, wenn man versucht aus Syrien den nächsten failed state zu machen.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Jordanien und Ägypten haben genau wie Syrien auch nur aus Solidarität zu den Palästinensern und weil man ihnen vom Westen per UN den israelischen Staat direkt vor die Nase diktiert hat diesen Krieg geführt.



A) Welche „Palästinensern “? Die PLO hat dieses Volk erst 1964 erfunden. 

B) Was geht es eigentlich Jordanien, Ägypten und Syrien an, was Großbritannien mit seinen Gebieten macht?

C) Wenn es tatsächlich nur gegen den israelischen Staat ging, warum war das erklärte Ziel der Aggressoren „die Juden ins Meer zu treiben“?

D) Wenn es um Solidarität ging, warum hat man dann nicht in der Zeit von 1948-1967 einen Staat Palästina gegründet? Immerhin hatten Ägypten und Jordanien die Kontrolle über den Gaza-Streifen, Ostjerusalem und das Westjordanland? Vielleicht weil der Antisemitismus der Araber größer war, als die Solidarität zu den sogenannten „Palästinensern“?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das man aber nach 2 auch fianziell teuren Niederlagen keine Lust mehr hatte und es dann doch einfach hingenommen hat mag auch daran liegen das, bis auf Syrien, weder Jordanien, noch Ägypten von israelischen Gebietsansprüchen und Annektionen betroffen war und es für die drei Beteiligten durch solche Kriege eigentlich nichts zugewinnen gab.



Im 6 Tage Krieg hat Ägypten Zeit die Sinai-Halbinsel und den Gaza-Streifen verloren und Jordanien das West*jordan*land.

Darüber hinaus, auch hier gilt, wer keine Gebiete verlieren will, sollte keine Kriege führen, die man verliert. Selbst schuld. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich weiß aber nicht ob dem auch so wäre wenn Israel, wie die rechten Hardliner es dort damals gefordert hatten, den Suezkanal besetzt gehalten hätten, ich glaube dann wäre die Beziehung zwischen Ägypten und Israel heute noch genauso frostig und schlecht wie 1967.



Israel hat für den Frieden eben auch Zugeständnisse gemacht. Ägypten und Jordanien waren bisher als einzige so schlau, darauf einzugehen. 

Zeigt nur einmal mehr, dass es nicht an Israel liegt. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein zeigt es nicht, es zeigt nur das du Schuldzuweisungen nur einsitig verteilen kannst, wie es dir gerade passt.



Die einen wollen friedlich leben und die anderen wollen „die Juden ins Meer treiben“. Du hast völlig recht, da muss man beide Seite berücksichtigen, dass kann man nicht einseitig sehen.

Nach der „Logik“ gab es im zweiten Weltkrieg zwischen Juden und der SS auch keinen einseitigen Schuldigen für dich, oder?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> …Thema Preußen



Da Threshold keine genaue Zeitangabe gemacht hat, welchen Zeitraum er meint, war meine Aussage eher allgemeingültiger Natur. Aber bitte, hänge dich gerne an solchen Nebensächlichkeiten auf.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Stimmt, wie wärs eigentlich mit dir? Du bist hier im Forum ja auch recht unbeliebt, wäre doch mal Zeit für einen Umzug.



Komisch, ich konnte mich nie über fehlenden Zuspruch für meine Aussagen beklagen.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich bin kein glühender Verehrer, ich bin pragmatisch. Und wenn ich die Wahl zwischen einem stabilien Syrien unter Assad oder einem failed state habe, dann wähle ich das kleinere Übel und das ist in meinen Augen Assad.



Bei "glühender Verehrer" fehlen die "", wie mir gerade auffällt. Ich will damit nur sagen das es dir doch im Grunde am Arsch vorbei geht ob es da eine Demokratie gibt, was auch so ist und wie es dort in der Region ohne Israel heute wäre (bzgl. Stabilität) kannst du genauso wenig beurteilen wie jeder andere.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> A) Welche „Palästinensern “? Die PLO hat dieses Volk erst 1964 erfunden.



Ja welche "Israelis" den? Ist genauso erst eine Erfindung der Zionisten Anfang des 20 Jahrhunderts gewesen, bis dahin gab es nur einen gemeinsamen Glauben den jüdischen, aber kein gemeinsames Volk mit einer gemeinsamen Identität, das haben erst die Zionisten wieder "neuerfunden".
Ein "Israelis" gibt es in dem Sinne erst seit der Staatsgründung 1948 und betrifft auch nur diejenigen Juden die im israelischen Staat wohnen, also stand 2019 rund 9 Millionen Juden, von weltweit rund 15 Millionen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> B) Was geht es eigentlich Jordanien, Ägypten und Syrien an, was Großbritannien mit seinen Gebieten macht?



Was interessiert es dich wenn dein Vermieter dir einen Nachbar in die Nachbarwohnung setzt der die ganze Zeit seinen Müll in deine Mülltonne entsorgen würde und seine Schuhe in deinen Schuhschrank stellt?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> C) Wenn es tatsächlich nur gegen den israelischen Staat ging, warum war das erklärte Ziel der Aggressoren „die Juden ins Meer zu treiben“?



Weil die Beteiligten auf die Juden in der Region nicht gut zu sprechen waren? Die Probleme mit der jüdischen Bevölkerung vor Ort reichen viel weiter zurück als die Gründung des Staates Israel und der UN Beschluss.
Du musst dir nur mal anschauen was militante zionistische Siedler in Palästina so während der Kolonialverwaltung der Briten da unten getrieben haben, das war alles andere als wir wollen hier nur friedlich leben, das erinnert mehr an das was man heute immer so gerne von israelischer Seite an den palästinensichen Arabern kritisiert (Bombenanschläge, Attentate, Angriffe, ect.).
Das wird aber gerne ausgeblendet / vergessen.
Die Zionisten haben genug dafür getan das die Stimmung da unten schon lange vor der Gründung des Staates Israel mehr als vergiftet war und die Kibbuze waren auch nicht nur Gemeinschaften in denen man einfach nur friedlich zusammenleben wollte, sondern waren im Grunde das gleiche Prinzip wie die Siedlungen die heutige Siedler im Gazastreifen und Westjordanland errichten.

Ich hatte es irgendwann früher in einem anderen Zusammenhang schon mal gepostet, aber bitte, hier mal ein paar Beispiele dafür was so in Palästina unter britischen Mandat mit militanten Zionisten abging:

Hagana – Wikipedia

Irgun Zwai Leumi – Wikipedia

Es braucht da niemand sagen das die Israelis da unten nichts getan haben und nur die Araber schuld haben, an der Situation, wie sie heute ist. Das Ganze ist eine lange gegenseitige Spirale der Gewalt, des Rassismus und Ablehnung aller Beteiligten, schon bevor von jüdischer Seite dann ein Staat ausgerufen wurde.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> D) Wenn es um Solidarität ging, warum hat man dann nicht in der Zeit von 1948-1967 einen Staat Palästina gegründet? Immerhin hatten Ägypten und Jordanien die Kontrolle über den Gaza-Streifen, Ostjerusalem und das Westjordanland? Vielleicht weil der Antisemitismus der Araber größer war, als die Solidarität zu den sogenannten „Palästinensern“?



Weil man damit befürchtete den Grenzverlauf anerkennen zu müssen und wohl darauf hoffte das man die Israelis noch vertrieben bekommt?
Davon ab ist der die Ablehnung und der Rassismus auf beiden Seiten sehr ausgeprägt und das schon seit den Anfangstagen, nachdem die Region nicht mehr im osmanischen Reich war.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Israel hat für den Frieden eben auch Zugeständnisse gemacht. Ägypten und Jordanien waren bisher als einzige so schlau, darauf einzugehen.



Das war kein Zugeständnis, das war nur pragmatisches kalkühl, auch Israel kostete der Krieg viel Geld und auch Israel hatte keine Lust noch einen Krieg um den Suezkanal zu führen, den die Ägypter nicht dauerhaft aufgegeben hätten und die Golanhöhen waren kein territorial schwerwiegender Verlust für Syrien.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nach der „Logik“ gab es im zweiten Weltkrieg zwischen Juden und der SS auch keinen einseitigen Schuldigen für dich, oder?





Mehr kann man zu so einem hinkenden und blödsinnigen Vergleich wirklich nicht mehr äußern...




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Da Threshold keine genaue Zeitangabe gemacht hat, welchen Zeitraum er meint, war meine Aussage eher allgemeingültiger Natur. Aber bitte, hänge dich gerne an solchen Nebensächlichkeiten auf.



Komisch, wenn du falsch liegst sind es immer Nebensächlichkeiten. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Komisch, ich konnte mich nie über fehlenden Zuspruch für meine Aussagen beklagen.



Die AfD hat ja auch ihre Stammwähler, trotz miesen Ansehen und kontroversen Positionen...


----------



## Oi!Olli (16. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*

Ich stelle mir gerade vor es ginge um die Geschichte besetzter Häuser und da würde jemand schreiben die wollten nur in Frieden leben. Da würde Kaaruzo aber wohl in die Luft gehen.


----------



## Poulton (16. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Israel hat für den Frieden eben auch Zugeständnisse gemacht. Ägypten und Jordanien waren bisher als einzige so schlau, darauf einzugehen.
> 
> Zeigt nur einmal mehr, dass es nicht an Israel liegt.


Nicht nur. Ich verweise auch auf den einseitigen Rückzug Israels in den 00ern aus den Gazastreifen,   inkl. Aufgabe aller  Siedlungen (welches gegen entsprechenden   innenpolitischen Widerstand  durchgesetzt wurde). "Gedankt" wird es bis heute mit Raketenangriffen,  etc. Allein für den Zeitraum Mai bis Juni über 700. Gesponsort von den  Mullahs, mit freundlicher Duldung deines hochverehrten Assads...



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Weil die Beteiligten auf die Juden in der Region nicht gut zu sprechen waren?


Und auf die Kurden scheinen die verschiedenen Akteure dort unten auch nicht gut zu sprechen zu sein. Auf Geheiß des Sultans wurden z.B. letztes Jahr rund 137000 Kurden aus Afrin vertrieben.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die AfD hat ja auch ihre Stammwähler, trotz miesen Ansehen und kontroversen Positionen...


Israel  ist im WiPoWi das Thema, wo Personen, die sonst teilweise ähnliche  Ansichten haben, sich absolut uneinig sind und ähnliche Positionen wie  die haben, mit denen sie sonst nicht übereinstimmen.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*



Poulton schrieb:


> Nicht nur. Ich verweise auch auf den einseitigen Rückzug Israels in den 00ern *aus den Gazastreifen,   inkl. Aufgabe aller  Siedlungen (welches gegen entsprechenden   innenpolitischen Widerstand  durchgesetzt wurde).* *"Gedankt" wird es bis heute mit Raketenangriffen*,  etc. Allein für den Zeitraum Mai bis Juni über 700. Gesponsort von den  Mullahs, mit freundlicher Duldung deines hochverehrten Assads...



Was erwatest du, die liberalen Kräfte haben aktuell in den Palästinensergebieten doch keine wirkliche politische Macht mehr. Jahrzehnte Konflikt, inzwischen völlig zerstörte Infrastruktur teils durch Sippenhaft (dein Sohn hat einen Anschlag gemacht wir reißen dein Haus ab) und Krieg haben dazu geführt das dort die radikalen der Hamas bestimmen wo es politisch langgeht, da braucht man sich nicht wundern das es dann von heute auf morgen nicht plötzlich aufhört, nur weil man sich mal aus Teilen zurückzieht und ein paar wenige Siedlungen aufgegeben hat (die meisten waren / sind sowieso nicht im Gazastreifen).
Das ist ein Prozess der wird lange dauern und erfordert, besonders von Israel über lange Zeit viel Geduld, wird immer wieder durch die Radikalen (auf beiden Seiten, in Israel gibt es auch genug die auf Sabotage eines Friedensprozesses aus sind) verursachte Rückschläge haben und benötigt auch vor allem langfristige sichtliche Verbesserungen und Perspektiven für die palästinensischen Arbaer in den Gebieten und vermutlich auch deutliche Zugeständnisse seitens Israel bei der Festlegung der Staatsgrenzen.



Poulton schrieb:


> Weil die Beteiligten auf die Juden in der Region nicht gut zu sprechen waren?



Das ist aber nicht das gleiche, die Kurden leben dort quasi Jahrhunderte durchgängig und hatten bis zur Annekteriung durch die Osmanen im Mittelalter sogar einen eigenen Staat den sie seit dem Fall der Osmanen gerne wieder haben würden, den die Türken, Iraker (wo es auch Verluste wichtiger Ölfördergebiete bedeuten würde) und Syrer aber nicht wollen (weil es für sie Gebietsverluste bedeuten würde, wobei die Grenzen noch auf dem Reißbrett von den Kolonialmächten gezogen wurden).

Die "Israelis" / Juden hatten mal vor über 2000 Jahren für kurze Zeit ein paar kleinere zerstrittene Königreiche da unten und waren bis auf wenige Regionen eigentlich immer eine Minderheit der in der Region lebenden Bevölkerung, aus denen die radikalen Rechten / Zionisten im 20 Jahrhundert einfach mal einen angeblich legitimen Anspurch auf einen eigenen jüdischen Staat in der Region gezimmert haben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(so in etwa sah da die Situation vermutlich in etwa um 900 v. Chr. aus)



Poulton schrieb:


> Israel  ist im WiPoWi das Thema, wo Personen, die sonst teilweise ähnliche  Ansichten haben, sich absolut uneinig sind und ähnliche Positionen wie  die haben, mit denen sie sonst nicht übereinstimmen.



Ich bin absolut nicht gegen einen Staat Israel, vor allem ist er jetzt nunmal dort wo er ist, quasi das Kind ist schon in den Brunnen gefallen und man muss das beste daraus machen. Das heißt aber nicht das man das wie und weshalb nicht kritiseren sollte und auch ankreiden sollte das man bei der Gründung und danach Fehler gemacht hat und immer noch macht, auch weil in Israel die radikale Rechte viel zu viel politischen Einfluss hat.


----------



## Poulton (16. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*

Deine zweite Zitierung stimmt nicht.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das heißt aber nicht das man das wie und weshalb nicht kritiseren sollte und auch ankreiden sollte das man bei der Gründung und danach Fehler gemacht hat und immer noch macht, auch weil in Israel die radikale Rechte viel zu viel politischen Einfluss hat.


Wenn man sich die Sitzverteilung im israelischen Parlament anschaut, hat die Rechte keine Mehrheit, sondern ist immer noch auf andere Bündnispartner angewiesen. In gewisser Weise ist es auch eine Schwäche der dortigen linken und arabischen Parteien (Araber machen rund 1/5 der Bevölkerung aus), dass sie nicht in der Lage sind mal was auf die Beine zu stellen und auch Verfehlungen linker Parteien in der Vergangenheit, die ihnen von manchen Bevölkerungsgruppen sehr lange nachgetragen wird.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*



Poulton schrieb:


> Wenn man sich die Sitzverteilung im israelischen Parlament anschaut, hat die Rechte keine Mehrheit, sondern ist immer noch auf andere Bündnispartner angewiesen. In gewisser Weise ist es auch eine Schwäche der dortigen linken und arabischen Parteien (Araber machen rund 1/5 der Bevölkerung aus), dass sie nicht in der Lage sind mal was auf die Beine zu stellen und auch Verfehlungen linker Parteien in der Vergangenheit, die ihnen von manchen Bevölkerungsgruppen sehr lange nachgetragen wird.



Das mit den Rechten ist in Israel schwierig, man kann es in etwa grob so vergleichen wie mit der CDU jetzt hier, wo es heißt man müsse die Wähler im rechten / konservativen Spektrum wieder mehr mitnehmen.
Die Linke in Israel hat lange auch bei Themen wie Siedlungspolitik und im Umgang mit den Palästinensnern geschaft das rechte Lager mitzunehmen, so das wirklich rechten Parteien das Wasser etwas abgegraben wurde.

Das ändert sich jetzt gerade aber und rechte Parteien werden stärker, weshalb wohl auch Netanjahu diese Äußerung zur Annektion des Jordantals getätigt haben dürfte, weil er so hoft Wähler (vor allem unter den Siedlern, die zuletzt sehr unzufrieden mit der Siedlungspolitik wurden) wieder zu gewinnen die sonst deutlich rechtere israelische Parteien wählen würden, die bzgl. der Siedlungspolitik noch deutlich härtere Positionen fordern.

Besser macht es das insgesamt aber trotzdem nicht...
Und es heißt eben nicht das nicht Rechte Positionen und Meinungen zuviel Einfluss auf die israelische Politik hatten, weshalb meine Äußerung grundsätzlich richtig ist, bzw. nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Oi!Olli (16. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*



Poulton schrieb:


> Nicht nur. Ich verweise auch auf den einseitigen Rückzug Israels in den 00ern aus den Gazastreifen,   inkl. Aufgabe aller  Siedlungen (welches gegen entsprechenden   innenpolitischen Widerstand  durchgesetzt wurde). "Gedankt" wird es bis heute mit Raketenangriffen,  etc. Allein für den Zeitraum Mai bis Juni über 700. Gesponsort von den  Mullahs, mit freundlicher Duldung deines hochverehrten Assads...



Dafür wurden die Siedlungen im friedlicheren Westjordanland massiv ausgebaut.


----------



## Adi1 (17. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*

Irgendwie möchte ja keiner von seiner Position abrücken,

also, 

wird dieser Konflikt auch noch in 50 Jahren Bestand haben. 

Mein Vorschlag wäre,

wir befrieden diese ganze Region atomar.


----------



## Two-Face (17. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Irgendwie möchte ja keiner von seiner Position abrücken,
> 
> also,
> 
> ...


Die USA sollen eben Israel als 51. Bundestaat aufnehmen und Russland annektiert das alles drumherum und a' Ruh' is.


----------



## Adi1 (18. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Die USA sollen eben Israel als 51. Bundestaat aufnehmen und Russland annektiert das alles drumherum und a' Ruh' is.



Das wäre eine gescheite Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Research (19. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*

Make America even greater!


----------



## Adi1 (19. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*



Research schrieb:


> Make America even greater!



Ich hoffe darauf,

aber nicht unter solch einen Dummkopf wie Trump.


----------



## Research (19. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*

Du hättest auch Hillary haben können.
Oder Berny "ich liebe es das die Menschen in der UDSSR für Brot angestanden haben" und "Venezuela ist der amerikanische Traum" Sanders.


----------



## Oi!Olli (19. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*

Du bist Ami oder? Warumnnicht gleich die roten Khmer?


----------



## Two-Face (19. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*



Research schrieb:


> Du hättest auch Hillary haben können.


Jop, warum auch nicht?
Mit der hätte es zumindest nicht so ein Massaker an der mexikanischen Grenze gegeben. Schon unfassbar, was da derzeit abgeht.


----------



## Research (19. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*

Oha, welches Massaker?
.


----------



## Two-Face (19. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*

Dieses.


----------



## Research (19. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*

Öhm.
Entweder ist dein Link kaputt oder du bluffst.


----------



## Poulton (19. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*

2019 El Paso shooting - Wikipedia


> Deaths    22
> Injuries    24
> Motive    Anti-immigration,[1] Hispanophobia[1]


Pittsburgh synagogue shooting - Wikipedia


> Deaths    11
> Injuries     7 (including the suspect)
> Motive        Antisemitism, belief in the white genocide conspiracy theory
> Domestic terrorism[3]


“White Genocide” | Defining Extremism | ADL


List of mass shootings in the United States in 2019 - Wikipedia


> As of August 31, 2019, 297 mass shootings have occurred in 2019 that fit the inclusion criteria of this article. This averages 1.2 mass shootings per day. In these shootings, 1,219 people were injured and 335 died, for a total of 1,554 victims.


List of mass shootings in the United States in 2018 - Wikipedia


> 323 mass shootings occurred in 2018 that fit the inclusion criteria of this article, resulting in 1,661 people being shot. Of those people, 387 people have died.


----------



## Research (20. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*

Oha, daran ist der US Präsident Schuld.
OK. Schauen wir in die Statistiken.

HMMMMM.

List of mass shootings in the United States - Wikipedia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mass shootings in the United States - Wikipedia


> The Investigative Assistance for Violent Crimes Act of 2012, signed into  law in January 2013, defines a "mass killing" as one resulting in at  least 3 victims, excluding the perpetrator.[SUP][18][/SUP][SUP][4][/SUP][SUP][19][/SUP][SUP][20][/SUP] In 2015, the Congressional Research Service  defined a mass shooting — for the purposes of its report entitled “Mass  Murder with Firearms” — as "a multiple homicide incident in which four  or more victims are murdered with firearms, within one event, and in one  or more locations in close proximity".[SUP][21][/SUP] A broader definition, as used by the Gun Violence Archive, is that of "4 or more shot or killed, not including the shooter".[SUP][22][/SUP]  This definition, of four people shot regardless of whether or not that  results in injury or death, is often used by the media, press, and  non-profit organizations.



Min 3 unschuldige Tote als Grundlage.

https://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2019/08/16/what-the-data-says-about-gun-deaths-in-the-u-s/

Quasi seit der Jahrtausendwende am wachsen.

https://ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2018/preliminary-report/tables/table-1
https://ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2016/crime-in-the-u.s.-2016/topic-pages/tables/table-21

Mal 2013 als Vergleich:
https://ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2013/crime-in-the-u.s.-2013/tables/table-43

Vielleicht haben diese Beiden etwas miteinander zu tun:
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/18/us/gun-deaths.html


> Among other public health problems, drug overdose deaths have also been surging, a trend that continued in 2017. About 70,000 people died from drug overdoses last year — almost double the number that died from guns, the health statistics center reported.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sonst auch:
https://www.gunviolencearchive.org/
https://www.gunviolencearchive.org/past-tolls
.


----------



## Adi1 (21. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*



Research schrieb:


> Du hättest auch Hillary haben können.



Das wäre sicherlich die bessere Wahl gewesen.

Als "First-Lady" und spätere Außenministerin verfügt sie auf jeden Fall über bedeutend mehr politische Kompetenz.

Damit verbunden, hätte sie niemals diesen Aufrüstungsdeals im Nahen Osten zugestimmt.

Amerika ist nun mal nicht das Zentrum der Welt,

so wie es Trump gern hätte.

Irgendwann wird es auch der letzte Hinterwäldler in Montana kapieren.


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Bei "glühender Verehrer" fehlen die "", wie mir gerade auffällt. Ich will damit nur sagen das es dir doch im Grunde am Arsch vorbei geht ob es da eine Demokratie gibt, was auch so ist und wie es dort in der Region ohne Israel heute wäre (bzgl. Stabilität) kannst du genauso wenig beurteilen wie jeder andere.



Natürlich ist es mir nicht egal. Israel ist der demokratische Brückenkopf in einer Region voller Unfreiheit.

Und wie es ohne Israel aussehen würde, ist nicht schwer. Eine weitere Region wo sich nichts entwicklen würde. Es war Israel, das diese Region entwickelt hat.

In Israel alleine werden jedes Jahr mehr Patente angemeldt, als in der ganzen arabischen Welt. Israel ist halt eine Bereicherung für die Welt.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was interessiert es dich wenn dein Vermieter dir einen Nachbar in die Nachbarwohnung setzt der die ganze Zeit seinen Müll in deine Mülltonne entsorgen würde und seine Schuhe in deinen Schuhschrank stellt?



Um bei deiner Analogie zu bleiben, wo genau haben die neuen Mietern (Israel) denn bitte so gehandelt?

Es ist doch viel eher so, dass die alten Mieter den neuen Mieter einen Tag nach seinem Einzug zu sechst angegriffen haben. Insofern ist eindeutig, wenn hier die Schuld trifft.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Weil die Beteiligten auf die Juden in der Region nicht gut zu sprechen waren? Die Probleme mit der jüdischen Bevölkerung vor Ort reichen viel weiter zurück als die Gründung des Staates Israel und der UN Beschluss.
> Du musst dir nur mal anschauen was militante zionistische Siedler in Palästina so während der Kolonialverwaltung der Briten da unten getrieben haben, das war alles andere als wir wollen hier nur friedlich leben, das erinnert mehr an das was man heute immer so gerne von israelischer Seite an den palästinensichen Arabern kritisiert (Bombenanschläge, Attentate, Angriffe, ect.).
> Das wird aber gerne ausgeblendet / vergessen.
> Die Zionisten haben genug dafür getan das die Stimmung da unten schon lange vor der Gründung des Staates Israel mehr als vergiftet war und die Kibbuze waren auch nicht nur Gemeinschaften in denen man einfach nur friedlich zusammenleben wollte, sondern waren im Grunde das gleiche Prinzip wie die Siedlungen die heutige Siedler im Gazastreifen und Westjordanland errichten.



Na wenn das Zusammenleben so spannungsgeladen war, dann wäre ja der Teilungsplan auch im Sinne der Araber gewesen. Juden im Staate Israel unter sich und die Araber im arabischen Staat unter sich. Die Juden konnten mit diesem Plan leben. Es waren die Araber die die alles oder nichts Mentalität an den Tag gelegt haben.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich hatte es irgendwann früher in einem anderen Zusammenhang schon mal gepostet, aber bitte, hier mal ein paar Beispiele dafür was so in Palästina unter britischen Mandat mit militanten Zionisten abging:
> 
> Hagana – Wikipedia
> 
> ...



Siehe zuvor. Dann wäre eine Trennung der beiden Lager ja auch im Interesse der Araber gewesen.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Weil man damit befürchtete den Grenzverlauf anerkennen zu müssen und wohl darauf hoffte das man die Israelis noch vertrieben bekommt?
> Davon ab ist der die Ablehnung und der Rassismus auf beiden Seiten sehr ausgeprägt und das schon seit den Anfangstagen, nachdem die Region nicht mehr im osmanischen Reich war.



Tja und jetzt ist der Grenzverlauf noch mehr zum Nachteil. Selber schuld, wenn man so hoch pokert und verliert.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das war kein Zugeständnis, das war nur pragmatisches kalkühl, auch Israel kostete der Krieg viel Geld und auch Israel hatte keine Lust noch einen Krieg um den Suezkanal zu führen, den die Ägypter nicht dauerhaft aufgegeben hätten und die Golanhöhen waren kein territorial schwerwiegender Verlust für Syrien.



Du kannst es ja gerne nennen, wie du willst. Fakt ist, an Israel scheitert es nicht, wenn man Frieden will. Ägypten und Jordanien beweisen das.



Poulton schrieb:


> Nicht nur. Ich verweise auch auf den einseitigen Rückzug Israels in den 00ern aus den Gazastreifen,   inkl. Aufgabe aller  Siedlungen (welches gegen entsprechenden   innenpolitischen Widerstand  durchgesetzt wurde). "Gedankt" wird es bis heute mit Raketenangriffen,  etc. Allein für den Zeitraum Mai bis Juni über 700. Gesponsort von den  Mullahs, mit freundlicher Duldung deines hochverehrten Assads...



Assad duldet das wohl eher, weil er im Moment die Mullahs braucht, um sein Überleben zu sichern. Und die Mullahs nutzen natürlich jede Chance, Israel anzugreifen, wo sie können. Ist ja deren erklärtes Ziel.

Ich kann mir jedoch vorstellen, das Israel lieber ein Syrien unter Assad hat, das berechenbar ist, als ein Syrien, in dem der IS herrscht.


----------



## Oi!Olli (27. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*

Als jemand der immer vor einer Masseneinwanderung warnt, verteidigst du hier gerade eine stattgefundene Masseneinwanderung. Klar war man für den Teilungsplan. Damit wurde ja die Einwanderung legalisiert.


----------



## Research (27. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*

Hmmmmm,
das mit den Juden war eine Einwanderung?
So wie hier Menschen vor Afrika aus dem Wasser gefischt werden und dann bis zu uns in den Norden geschippert werden?
Oder eine wie die "Gast"-Arbeiter, die teils durch Verschulden ihrer eigenen Regierung im eigenen Land  Obdach+Mittel-los wurden und dann blieben, oder, nicht wussten was Gast bedeutet?
Oder der natürliche Mix der in Grenzregionen zu anderen Staaten passiert?

Oder war es so das dieses Stück Land von GB erobert und die Leute dort von Schiff geschmissen wurden?
Und was ist eigentlich diese Deportation?
Oder Zwangsumsiedlung?

Fragen über Fragen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (27. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*

Die meisten sind Eingewandert das weißt du auch.  GB hat sogar versucht die Einwaderung zu begrenzen. Man ist trotzdem weiter eingewandert. Und Flüchtlinge versuchen sich dann ein eigenes Land zu schaffen Interessant.

Aber verdtehe ich dich richtig man soll hier Flüchtlingen temporär Schutz gewähren? Nett von dir.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (27. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*

IN WORLD FIRST, ISRAELI HOSPITAL EMPLOYS MRI DESIGNED FOR INFANTS

Während die "Palästinenser" in "Palästina" die Abermillionen an Hilfsgeldern, vornehmlich von der EU, ausschließlich für die Vernichtung Israels zweckentfremden, verschreibt man sich im verhassten jüdischen Staat dem medizinischen, wissenschaftlichen und humanitären Fortschritt.
Der dort permanent erzielte Erfolg mag wohl ein ganz entscheidender Grund dafür sein, warum dieses kleine, feine Land den Hass aller islamischen Shitholes auf sich zieht.

Aus dem gleichen Grund hat übrigens bereits der Adolf die Juden gehasst - just sayin'.


----------



## Research (27. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*

Ah, das mit dem Adi ist etwas komplizierter, wenn die Richtung auch schon fast stimmt.


----------



## Oi!Olli (27. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*

Nö ist es nicht. Da blendet man aus das sich die Länder schon gegenseitig nicht leiden können. Das Israel schon wegen der Gründungsgeschichte als Agressor wahrgenommen wird und natürlich spielt Antisemitismus eine Rolle aber auch die Außenpolitk Israels, die Außenpolitk der benachbarten Staaten, die Unterstützung von Terrprgruppen und und und


----------



## Adi1 (28. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*



Research schrieb:


> Ah, das mit dem Adi ist etwas komplizierter, wenn die Richtung auch schon fast stimmt.



Was ist denn daran so kompliziert?

Geldhahn zudrehen, Boykott und fertig.


----------



## Leob12 (29. September 2019)

*AW: Netanjahu kündigt Annektion des Jordantal nach Wiederwahl an*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Was ist denn daran so kompliziert?
> 
> Geldhahn zudrehen, Boykott und fertig.


Wem willst du den Geldhahn zudrehen? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------

